# calling crds



## Gruntilda (Nov 24, 2017)

I used a calling card to contact a camper and I haven't been able to do that again since (3 days later). Is there something I have to do to get another calling card?  I have my campsite all set up with Ketchup's stuff and she isn't at any of the other locations.  When I click on her under contacts the option to call is faded out so I can't use it.  Do I have to use leaves or something to get more calling cards?


----------



## Dede (Nov 24, 2017)

Are you trying to invite her to your campsite or an attraction spot? Because calling cards are only for inviting an animal to a specific attraction spot such as Sunburst Island or Breezy Hollow.

If you're trying to invite an animal to your campsite only, then that shouldn't require calling cards at all (which is why the Call button is faded out when you try to call them from your campsite). If you have all her furniture set up, try checking her required friendship level. Animals have different friendship level requirements depending on when he/she is unlocked. It is easily overlooked when most of the animals in early game can be invited over immediately because it's so easy to build up their friendship level.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for the info!  Right after I posted this, a changing of the guard happened and I was able to invite Ketchup from the butterfly Island to come to my campsite.  I am assuming that if she didn't show up on one of the travel places I would have needed a calling card to call her?  But I still wonder how does one acquire these calling cards?  Do you have to fulfill certain requests or reach a certain level or build a particular item?  It doesn't look like you can get them with leaf thingies.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for the thread! I was wondering what a calling card even was or how to use it. Haha.


----------



## Dede (Nov 25, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> I am assuming that if she didn't show up on one of the travel places I would have needed a calling card to call her?


Nope you should be able to invite a villager to your campsite even if they're not on the map.



Gruntilda said:


> But I still wonder how does one acquire these calling cards?  Do you have to fulfill certain requests or reach a certain level or build a particular item?  It doesn't look like you can get them with leaf thingies.


If they work anything like request cards, fertilizer, honey or nets (which I assume they would), then once all your calling cards are depleted you will still be able to call someone to an attraction spot at the cost of leaf tickets. There doesn't seem to be a way to purchase cards directly. You only get the option to buy one when you've completely run out.


----------

